# Help me with Xcode.app, super easy question.



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello, I got most of it down and my friend who has already been to college and is making allot of money making programs gave me 1 of his old text books and I am fine for the most part, it's just I don't know how to make it work, like really work, it runs perfect on my comp but when i send the program, zipped from the build.folder>Debug.folder> the app in there to another mac it doesn't work I couldn't figure it out, so I tried this, I renamed the folder in my folder where I save my projects, with a duplicate of the .app on my desktop and it was working then it stopped working, exactly what my friends on the other mac described happened when I sent it to them. I know I can't send them the folder and I know i dont have to send them all that, I tried opening it by right click Show Package Content Contents>Resources>English.lproj> then opening the .nib and I noticed none of the images or the sounds i had in it were there they were in the Resources but not displayed in the .nib and it said some error report about needing an open project or something then i click okay and nothing happens, i tried just now to get what the error report said exactly and instead it acted like it was working then when i clicked okay nothing happened, for images though sounds work... I don't know what's going on... oh, okay, it does that when I do it to the one in build>Debug> but the copy on my desktop it says

*Insert Image*

Images can only be dropped on Nibs included in an open project. Open an appropriate project and try again.

and with sound it acts like it's going to work and then doesn't. How do I make the .app complete so it works on other macs? Help?


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

Basically, my friend was helping me with some of it but mostly he wants me to figure it out on my own I guess and he is always very busy so I can't ask him questions all the time.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Super Easy Question???????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

Easy for anyone who makes computer programs.


----------

